# What a weekend in Canfield!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have had an amazing weekend at the Steel Valley Cluster in Canfield, OH. A weekend that has now surpassed my Maryland weekend this past October.

On Thursday Soul Eater went WD from Bred By under Christi Halliday
On Friday Soul Eater yet again went WD from Bred By with brother, CH Moto, going Select Dog under Stephen Bloom
On Friday evening at the GSDC of Northern Ohio, Ouzo takes WD/BOW from AmBred under Sheree Moses for his second major.
Yesterday Dutch goes WD out of 12-15 under Didi Ardoin.
Today we finished the weekend with a 12-15 class win with Dutch that I did not expect, and a RWD for Ouzo under Ileana Nogueras.

Five shows, four WD, one RWD, one major, three different males (all of my breeding), five breeder judges.

Yes, I am proud.

I am so proud of all these animals and their owners, and the friends I have to support me. Thank you for your hard work.

What a ride, what a ride these babes are taking me on!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great weekend..Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW. Don't you love it when you win, and win, and win, lol? Big congratulations!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats that's amazing!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When life is good life is good!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have never had so many people angry with me LOL!

10 years ago, I would have had an anxiety attack over it. Now, it just feels good. I am officially one of those people that shows up with dogs and people go, "Crap!"

And I have worked SO HARD for that.

My first litter is starting to be x rayed now as well. Four of nine are done and all have passed so far with Good/Normal <3


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I have never had so many people angry with me LOL!
> 
> 10 years ago, I would have had an anxiety attack over it. Now, it just feels good. I am officially one of those people that shows up with dogs and people go, "Crap!"
> 
> And I have worked SO HARD for that.



And isn't that a good problem to have, LOL!

One time we drove to a show about 6 hours away, with Carly. Rolled in there, took a 4 point major, and ticked everyone off. Ah, good times!  Again, congrats! You've earned this.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats, Xeph! Of course, not THAT surprised. I mean .. they're all gorgeous!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Way to go Jackie. It was good seeing you and your babies, especially Moto! Your boys rock!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

So glad I got to see you again! And that you managed to sign in xD!!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Stephen Bloom from Duluth?

I saw photos of your dogs on your other thread. They are simply beautiful. I keep checking judging programs I attend shows here - I'm not showing dogs myself so I don't travel, but I'd love to see yours in the ring sometime.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, from Duluth  Bloomsberry GSDs IIRC


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Yes, from Duluth  Bloomsberry GSDs IIRC


Yup! Same person, then. I met him at a show a year or so ago, he and his wife are SO nice.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Huge Congratulations! When I lived in MI I used to enjoy the Canfield shows.


----------

